# Word of Wisdom - (hunting with Fred Bear)



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Saw this on Faceboock this last weekend. I really liked it and figured that I would Share.

Words of wisdom from Fred Bear
1. Don't step on anything you can step over.
2. Don't look for deer, look for movement (and remember, it's what they're looking for, too).
3. Always approach downwind. In the cool of the day, move uphill; in the heat of the day, move downhill.
4. The best camouflage pattern is called, "Sit down and be quiet!" Your grandpa hunted deer in a red plaid coat. Think about that for a second.
5. Take only the gear to the field that allows you to hunt longer, harder, and smarter.
6. A rainstorm isn't a reason to quit the hunt, it's a reason to stay.
7. Camouflage your appearance, your sound and your scent.
8. Be sure of your shot. Nothing is more expensive than regret.
9. Hunt where the deer actually are, not where you'd imagine them to be.
10. Next year's hunt begins the minute this season's hunt ends.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta love #2 and #4. Don't know how many times sitting down, being quiet and not moving have resulted in game almost walking or flying on top of me.


----------

